# Even call makers get to hunt.......sometimes



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

Gotta field test my calls, right?  I have been so busy making calls that I needed a break. What made this hunt extra special was my unofficial adopted son was with me. He shoots with a camera, but is looking forward to using a shotgun or bow next season.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice nice bird, great pic's!


----------



## copple2 (Jan 23, 2008)

Nice bird!

copple2


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Very nice bird! Great pics! I'm hoping my sons purchase one of your calls for Fathers day! I've heard the one my son bought from you and it's magnificent! The most realistic sound in the forest! Mine sounds like a piece of plastic (well, because it is)! Congratulations on a fine bird!


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks guys. Calling birds with my own calls brings even more excitement and pleasure to the hunt. Seeing photos of others success when using my calls is in many cases even more exciting.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Big Bird! Good job.



.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I used your calls to call in five of em this year. Got four of em kilt!


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I used your calls to call in five of em this year. Got four of em kilt!


That's a great percentage. :O||:

Thanks for using my calls.


----------

